# Target nursing tanks - old style is back!



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

A lot of people hated the new Target nursing tanks with just the side sling underneath, and apparently Target got the hint and brought the old style back, with coverage above and between the breasts as well! They also have 2 new colors in the store, Rose and Navy, and chocolate brown online only. Just thought I'd share in case anyone needs new nursing tanks!


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll have to try one of the full sling styles.
I have 5 of the side sling style, and although I really like them, I don't like the uni-boob look all the time


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh awesome!! I'll have to check my Target!! I have one of the ones that don't have any coverage on the top and I hate nursing in public in it, makes me feel "naked" when I have the top part down, LOL!


----------



## haydn'smommy (Aug 22, 2007)

oh, the boob thong is back? i'm sure my dh will be thrilled. lol. but i need a couple of new tanks!!


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydn'smommy* 
boob thong


----------



## haydn'smommy (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TXmom2* 
















i have to give credit to my dh for that one. i wore those constantly when nursing our oldest and he looked at me one day and asked "is that boob thong comfortable? it just doesn't look like it would feel good." i fell off the couch laughing. needless to say i was proud to show him that my new target tanks weren't boob thongs.


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

Hurray! I was needing a new one, and awfully tired of their black/white selection!

Love the 'boob thong' btw.


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!! I love these tanks, but I have lost weight since DS, and I need a smaller size. I hate the side sling ones, so I am excited the new ones are in.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I have one of the new ones and I HATE that stupid side sling!! Friggin' uniboob! I finally went and cut the stupid things off - now i lose the strap when i unsnap it but it solved the uniboob problem.


----------



## Summersquash (Jul 23, 2009)

That's funny - I like the side sling! I find them super comfortable. I'm going to go check out the new/old kind (non sling style) though too. I wear nursing tanks almost exclusively.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

I only see the chocolate brown in the side sling


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Ha... I live in Canada. The ONLY thing that kinda makes me wish I lived in the states is Target nursing tanks.

Sigh.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

WHAT??

I shop at target all the time and I had no idea they even sold nursing tanks.
Maybe my target just sucks?


----------



## ScrapBrooke (May 25, 2007)

I'm confused about the different styles. I've never worn Target's tanks (and ours doesn't sell them). What is the difference between "side sling" and "full sling"?


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
WHAT??

I shop at target all the time and I had no idea they even sold nursing tanks.
Maybe my target just sucks?

At my Target, they're hidden in the back of the lingerie section on a small display with the 2 or 3 nursing bra styles.

Are they long? The target nursing tank that I have from when DS1 was a baby is really short and I end up pulling it down over and over all day.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScrapBrooke* 
I'm confused about the different styles. I've never worn Target's tanks (and ours doesn't sell them). What is the difference between "side sling" and "full sling"?

just like nursing bras, some tanks have more of a nipple cutaway- full sling- and some have a fully dropping cup- the side sling.

but now if target would just make a nursing tank for a not-immediately-postpartum figure! in the first weeks was great but after 30 months, I would prefer to not look like i'm still wearing maternity clothes!


----------



## Summersquash (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I ordered 4 new colors of nursing tanks last night.


----------



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

oooh my gosh... thank you so much for posting this! i LIVE in tanks but have not been able to find some affordable nursing tanks. i am so excited.


----------



## Oliver's Mama (Jun 28, 2008)

I checked these out at the store the other day (btw- my target did sell the chocolate brown) But I still don't understand- how do you not get the uniboob look? wouldn't any "shelf' type support cause that? and do nursing pads really stay in place when you don't have definitive cups like a bra would have?
I'm just so perplexed by the whole nursing tank concept


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Oh no, the boob thong is back??? I hate that style. I just bought a brown one and washed it, threw away the tags and did not realize they had changed the design back.


----------



## haydn'smommy (Aug 22, 2007)

my target had navy, brown and pink! i got a white and black sling style and one of the brown boob thongs! i'm so excited. i have a shirt that needs a brown tank under it and i was sad that i didn't have a nursing tank to wear. but now i do!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Hummm... I looked online and saw the chocolate only in the side sling. I'll have to check out my local Target store and see what they have. I've never seen nursing tanks there but I've never really looked either.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I don't understand why ppl don't like the side sling style, b/c the boob thong is so uncomfortable. I was really happy when they switched from the boob thong to side sling style. I still haven't checked to see if the brown one I got is the side sling style, I hope it is.


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, so I'm a little confused. Which one is the one everyone prefers? The side sling or the full sling? Whine one is the boob thong? (Lol).

I would love a few nursing tanks, but am unsure of which one to purchase. How does a nursing tank help you NIP w/o showing the goods? Is it good for that at all? Does either of these tanks allow one to nurse w/o it being obvious. FWIW, I don't cover while NIP, I think it draws attention to cover, but I would love to be even less obvious when NIP, if ykwim.


----------



## earthmama4 (Oct 13, 2008)

Side sling basically a shelf bra style that attaches at each strap so you can drop one side and nurse while keeping your belly and back covered (no lifting). When you drop the outside cup to nurse there is just a small line of fabric on the outside side of your breast, the top of the breast and between the breast there is no fabric.

Full sling is where there is kind of an inside bra with a large hole on each side that your breasts fit through then the shelf bra part goes over that. The shelf bra attaches with hooks just like a reg nursing bra and you can drop it down one side at a time. When you drop your cup to nurse, there is a little fabric on the outside, inside, and top of your breast (boob thong). It really doesn't cover better than the side sling/shelf style IMO, your breast will still be mostly out, but some mama's find it more supportive.

As for coverage, both styles keep your back and belly covered while you lift your shirt up to nurse. You can arrange your shirt to cover the top of your breast. Neither style of nursing tank gives top coverage. I do find them helpful when nursing in public and I love them for night nursing too.


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oliver's Mama* 
I checked these out at the store the other day (btw- my target did sell the chocolate brown) But I still don't understand- how do you not get the uniboob look? wouldn't any "shelf' type support cause that? and do nursing pads really stay in place when you don't have definitive cups like a bra would have?
I'm just so perplexed by the whole nursing tank concept









It does give a little of the uniboob look, but honestly that has never bothered me, as I would wear a 32G in bras and just about anything that gives support will also give uniboob or be an ugly granny bra. And I really haven't had many issues with my nursing pads moving around unless I get the smaller diameter ones, as long as they are bigger they stay quite well. I think my bigger chest is also why I prefer the full sling, it tends to give a little more support.

And Averlee, I totally agree that they need to make them a little more fitted in the body so you don't look like you're wearing maternity clothes! I am actually going to take mine over to my sister's house and have her take mine in a bit at the waist so they fit better.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inspired007* 
Okay, so I'm a little confused. Which one is the one everyone prefers? The side sling or the full sling? Whine one is the boob thong? (Lol).

I would love a few nursing tanks, but am unsure of which one to purchase. How does a nursing tank help you NIP w/o showing the goods? Is it good for that at all? Does either of these tanks allow one to nurse w/o it being obvious. FWIW, I don't cover while NIP, I think it draws attention to cover, but I would love to be even less obvious when NIP, if ykwim.

I find the boob thong style very uncomfortable, you end up with an extra piece of fabric in btwn your two breasts, I do not like the way it feels. I like to layer on top of my target nursing tanks with another shirt, so NIP with these on is great (esp now that it is winter time). They are waaaay comfier than regular nursing bras and I like that it gives me extra coverage on the belly and back area, kwim? If you go to Target and look at them, unhook the bra latch at top and you can figure out right away which style it is, b/c the boob thong has two round circles. I have a black and grey one that are the regular sling style, the brown one I got, which I discovered yesterday is the boob thong, and I also have a white and a black belly hugger to use too. If you have nursing bras you like and prefer to use them, getting something like a belly hugger might end up being easier for you. If you sew, you can make them very cheaply.


----------

